# atención al público



## Berenguer

Hola a todos.
Quería que me ayudarais a traducir está disciplina laboral que se basa en atender en primera instancia las dudas de los usuarios, clientes y solicitantes de la empresa/sociedad/organismo en cuestión. Se me ocurre que podría decirse algo como "Besucherbetreuung". ¿Es correcto?¿Sugerencias?
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

No preguntas por Atención al Cliente... que sería Kundenbetreuung, ¿no?

Lo digo porque no me queda clara del todo tu pregunta.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Berenguer

Hola ErOtto.
Efectivamente no pregunto por Atención al Cliente. Sino por una disciplina más amplia que abarca no sólo a clientes (que estaríamos en el ámbito puramente empresarial) sino también a solicitantes, ciudadanos en general, etc. Imaginemos un Ayuntamiento. Ahí no se atiende a clientes, sino a ciudadanos. Esa persona que está en la ventanilla atendiendo a la gente que llega está realizando labores de Atención al Público.
Espero que ahora me haya explicado mejor.
Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

Es que precisamente ahí es donde radica el problema... no se me ocurre un término "tan general".

En el caso del ayuntamiento que pones en tu post, en alemán se denominaría "*Bürgerberatung*" (literal "asesoramiento al ciudadano").

En los casos de empresa sería *Kundenbetreuung* o *Anwenderbetreuung*... Atención al Cliente o al Usuario. El Servicio (de Atención al Cliente) sería *Kundendienst*.

Como ves, no hay una sola palabra que lo defina en conjunto.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Otras palabras que se me vienen a la mente al leer tu descripción son "_Publikumsverkehr_", "_Publikumsinformation_" y "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit".

Dependiendo del contexto concreto, quizá se pueda decir algo como "_verantwortlich für den Publikumsverkehr_", o algo por el estilo.

O, dependiendo de las tareas concretas, quizá una combinación de las dos palabras:
_Verantwortliche(r)/Abteilung für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Publikumsverkehr".

_Öffentlichkeitsarbeit es, obviamente, "_relaciones públicas_", o sea, no lo que estás buscando, pero quizá la combinación de los dos términos se acerque más a la "_atención al público_".

Para la persona detrás de la ventanilla y sus tareas, el término más adecuado me parece ser "_(Publikums)Information_".


Saludos


----------



## davinchiss88

Hola:

Teniendo en cuenta el tema de discución, quisiera saber por qué en algunas revistas alemánas te hablan de Kundenservice y no Kundendienst?

Más explícitamente, en la publicidad de la DW-TW.

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------

